# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من أخبار أبي حنيفة وأصحابه: فراسته في قصة حدثت له مع بعض من رافقه إلى المنصور.

## أبو سعيد الباتني

من أخبار أبي حنيفة وأصحابه.
فَراسة الإمام أبي حنيفة مع رِفاقه الذّين عُرِض عليهم القضاء.

كان الإمام أبو حنيفة بن النعمان رجلا تقيا ورعا، طويل الصمت، دائم الفكر، كبير العقل، شديد الخوف لله، قليل المحادثة للنّاس.

قال ابن المبارك:
"ما رأيت رجلاً أوقر في مجلسه، ولا أحسن سمتاً وحلما من أبي حنيفة..."
وقد وردت في هذا الإمام أخبار لا تحصى عدداً..

أعجبتني منها حكاية حدثت له مع عصبة من أصحابه...
قرأتها في بعض الكتب، أحب أن أنقلها للفائدة 
واعتمد في نقلي على حرفية النقل من كتاب "الخيرات الحسان في مناقب الإمام الأعظم" للإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله.

فقد جاء فيه، ص: 47:
لمّا حُمِل سفيان الثوري، ومسعر، أبو حنيفة، وشريك إلى المنصور (ليختار منهم قاضياً للحكم).

قال لهم أبو حنيفة:
أُخمِّن فيكم تخميناً، أمّا أنا فأحتال لنفسي 
وأمّا سفيان فيهرب من الطريق
وأمّا مسعر فيجبن نفسه
وأمّا شريك فيقع.

فلمّا ساروا في الطريق 
قال سفيان:  أريد أن أتبَّرز.
فخرج معه جندي، فصار إلى حائط، فجلس خلفه 
فمرت سفينة شوك، فقال لهم: إنّ هذا الذّي خلف الحائط يريد أن يذبحني !. 
فقالوا: ادخل السفينة
فدخل وغَطُّوه بالشوك، فمر على الجندي فلم يره.
فلمّا أبطأ ناداه: يا أبا عبد الله! فلم يجبه  
فجاءه فلم يره، فرجع إلى صاحبه، فضربه وشَتَمه. 

فلمّا دخل الثلاثة على المنصور 
بادر إليه مسعر فصافحه، وقال: 
كيف حال أمير المؤمنين ؟، وكيف جواريك ؟، وكيف داويك ؟، تولني يا أمير المؤمنين القضاء

فقال رجل على رأسه: هذا مجنون !.
قال: صدقت، أخرجوه، فخلَّى سبيله.

فدعا أبا حنيفة، فجاء، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، أنا النعمان بن ثابت بن مملوك الخزاز، وأهل الكوفة لا يرضون أن يلي عليهم ابن مملوك خزاز.
قال: صدقت.
فذهب شريك يتكلَّم، فقال: اسكت، فما بقي أحد غيرك، خُذ عهدك.

قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، إنّ فيَّ نِسياناً. 
فقال: عليك بمضغ اللبن.
قال: وبي خِفَة.
قال: نصنع لك الفالوذج تأكله قبل أن تجلس في مجلس الحكم.
قال: إنّي أحكم على الصادر والوارد. 
قال: اُحكم، ولو على ولدي.

رحم الله أبا حنيفة، وأصحابه، وكلّ أئمتنا العِظام. 
ولو أنّ في القصة فوائد كثيرة.

----------


## عبد الكريم الزيتوني

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
لو يتكرم أحد الاخوة في هذا المنتدى و يمدنا بالمراجع التي ذكرت فيها مواقف العلماء من الحكام سواء الطريفة و الجريئة التي تظهر انهم لا يخافون في الله لومة لائم

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

فراسته في مناظرة جرت بينه وبين خارجي:
................
جاء الضحاك الشاري الخارجي الكوفة، وقال لأبي حنيفة:
تب !!
فقال الإمام: مم أتب ؟
فقال الضحاك: من قولك بتجويز التحكيم !
"وكانت الخوارج لا ترى تجويز نصب الحاكم، من أجل ذلك كفر بعضهم الصحابة لما نصبوا حكمين بينهم في خصومتهم المعلومة المشهورة"
فقال له أبو حنيفة: تقتلني، أو تناظرني ؟
فقال: بل أناظرك عليه.
قال: فإن اختلفنا في شيء مما تناظرنا فيه، فمن بيني وبينك ؟
فقال الضحاك: اجعل أنت من شئت.
فخاطب أبو حنيفة واحدا من أصحاب الضحاك: اقعد فاحكم بيننا فيما نختلف فيه إن اختلفنا.
ثم قال للضحاك: أترضى بهذا بيني وبينك ؟
قال: نعم.
قال أبو حنيفة: فأنت قد جوّزت التحكيم.
فانقطع الضحاك....
 الحكاية عند الإمام ابن عبد البر في كتابه: الانتقاء بفضائل الثلاثة الأئمة الفقهاء: ص: 158.

----------


## اوس عبيدات

رحم الله الإمام أبو حنيفة فلقد كان أمة وحده في رجاحة العقل

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

*حِلمه، واعراضه عن الجاهلين: 
جاء في كتاب الخيرات الحسان، للإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي:
أن رجلا سَبَّ الإمام أبي حنيفة يومًا وهو في درسه وأكثر من الشتم، فلم يلتفت إليه أبو حنيفة ولم يقطع حديثه، ونهى أصحابه عن مخاطبته، فلما فرغ وقام تبعه الرجل إلى باب داره فقام على بابه وقال للرجل: "هذه داري، إن كان بقي معك شيء فأتمَّه حتى لا يبقى في نفسك شيء"، فاستحى الرجل وانصرف مخذولاً.
وفي رواية أنه دخل وتركه
فسكت الرجل، ثم قال: لماذا لا يرد علي أحدكم، أحسبتموني كلبا ؟
فسمع صوتا من داخل البيت، يقول له: نعم.
*

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أخي أبا سعيد أسعدكم الله في الدارين..لقد أثار موضوعك أشجاني وذكرني بما كنت أقرأه عن الإمام...
لك الله يا أبا حنيفة يا فقيه الملة...
إن حياة أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه حافلةٌ بالحوادث التي يحتاجها العلماء وطلاب العلم على حدٍّ سواء؟؟
انظر موقفه من القضاء...
تأمل تعامله بالدينار والدرهم والحوادث التي وقعت له في هذا الشان...
تأمل موقفه من شيخه حماد بن أبي سليمان وكيف تحاشى أبو حنيفة مدَّ رجليه لدار شيخه إجلالا وتعظيما؟؟
تأمل موقفه مع طالبه النجيب أبي يوسف وكيف أنه كان بعد الله تعالى أكبر سبب لإمامة أبي يوسف مع ما تعرض له من عراقيل عائلية ومادية؟؟
ماذا أقول عنك يا أبا حنيفة
اللهم ارحم إمامنا وأعلي مقامه وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى...
أشهد الله على حبِّ الإمام أبي حنيفة

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

جزاك الله خيراً...ورحم الله الإمام أبا حنيفة والمسلمين أجمعين.آمين.

----------

